# Rap



## howie1221 (May 28, 2008)

is anyone a fan of rap??? if so let me know whom you like the most/woorst. and i swear to god.. if the name soljah boy comes up.. i will bug out!! hahahaha lets make some Top 5 Lists...


DEAD OR ALIVE

1: Tupac Shakur
2: Nas
3:jadakiss,stylesp,sheeklouch
4:Stack Bundles
5: Kanye!!


----------



## DWR (May 29, 2008)

Yeah stack bundles and styles p 

Swizz beatz, Pharoahe Monch, Big L, Dj Premier, Dj 45, Necro, Ill Bill, Blaq Poet, MoP ( stfu is a good song )

Masta Ace, Delinquen Habits, KNO, Sheek Louch, 40cal. Bumpy Knuckes aka Freddy Fox..... Freddy Kruga, Afu Ra, Gangstarr, Keith Murray

cant think of anymore


----------



## DWR (May 29, 2008)

RapidShare: 1-Click Webhosting

Blaq poet for all new comers... i think he's got talent


----------



## howie1221 (May 30, 2008)

people dont know that black poet has been around for some years now underground.... but yeah styples p is the shit


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 30, 2008)

I hate rap and only listen to hip hop .If its on clear channel or evergreen owned radio its garbage


----------



## Yeah (May 31, 2008)

The Carter III leaked within the last 24 hours. I've got 16 of the 21 supposed tracks. It's pretty awesome when you're blazed. Another hot anticipated LP from weezy.


----------



## Stormfront (May 31, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> I hate rap and only listen to hip hop .If its on clear channel or evergreen owned radio its garbage


Glad you clarified that...rap sucks

1995 and down for me

though chamillionaire is pretty dope


----------



## DWR (May 31, 2008)

Stormfront said:


> Glad you clarified that...rap sucks
> 
> 1995 and down for me
> 
> though chamillionaire is pretty dope


----------



## DWR (May 31, 2008)

howie1221 said:


> people dont know that black poet has been around for some years now underground.... but yeah styples p is the shit


Love the beats and rap's he's got on !

DAMN ! He's a genius... Swizz beats are good also.... he's a part of em..

And for Blaq Poet, he's just one crazy cat yo ^^


----------



## Stormfront (Jun 1, 2008)

DWR...perhaps i should clarify...hip hop is what i like...not commercialized "rap"

btw...Delinquent Habits=dope. im listenin to "the kind" now

i dont like beefin over classifications in rap vs hip hop...so if i like it i bump it.


----------



## DWR (Jun 2, 2008)

Storm....Dont wana beef either, just saying that ppl havnt got a clue what hip hop n rap is..... and if they did they wouldnt even know when its coming out of there speakers ^^ rofl.....

Delinquent habits has some cool tracks...... I like the violin one  You should download KNO & Delinquent habits... 3 cd's Instrumental and well i can say all tracks are good...


----------



## GanjaGrowUK (Jun 2, 2008)

ReDmAn !!


----------



## DWR (Jun 2, 2008)

I'd love that ring ganja ^^

Do you know where i can buy that  ???


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 3, 2008)

Stormfront said:


> Glad you clarified that...rap sucks
> 
> 1995 and down for me
> 
> though chamillionaire is pretty dope


i take offence to that!! im not saying that the only music worth listening to. i listen to ALL kinds of music, other than that screamo BS! but please be nice to me


----------



## mountainmist (Jun 3, 2008)

soulja boy up in it ohh........

god i hate that song


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 3, 2008)

soljah girl is the worst rapper ever . i mean if your song has a super heros name in it, give up, go home, get in that superman suit.. and kill yourself


----------



## mountainmist (Jun 3, 2008)

haha i heard a song on the radio today that was retarted 

it would say stuff about someone and then say "lookin boy"

and it said "scooby dooby doo lookin boy"

it was realy gay


----------



## mikeandnaomi (Jun 3, 2008)

Erik B and Rakim

Grandmaster Flash

Tribe Called Quest


----------



## MatsuMist (Jun 3, 2008)

Jedi Mind Tricks
Ice Cube
Dilated Peoples


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 4, 2008)

hah ai just heard that song too! he siad scooby doo micheal vick lookin boy!! hahahah the trash out now a days. making the legends roll in their graves


----------



## mountainmist (Jun 4, 2008)

hahah isnt it retarted?


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 4, 2008)

its so damn retarded!!! i hate how people get a hot beat and or producer and come out with horrible lyrics and i MEAN horrible!!!.


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 4, 2008)

like.. shhhiiittt


hmmm


everybody?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 4, 2008)

weeeeeeezy


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 4, 2008)

weezy is so fuckin overrated -.-. i admit. hes had a few hits that are above average but every artist has a few good songs. Ive had enough wigger friends to know every Weezy mixtape and album from front to back and i aint impressed with his repetitive lyrics and when he came around here and performed live he rapped lollipop and the only thing you heard through all the mumbling and static of his shitty set up was "she wanna lick"

but thats just how i feel.. 

im such a minority on that one


----------



## mountainmist (Jun 4, 2008)

i personally only like a few weezy songs like KUSH 

i think hes starten to sell out


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 4, 2008)

startin?

ever since the original cash money line up dissolved he aint been shit.


----------



## mountainmist (Jun 4, 2008)

yeah i dont know i think he is just a sellin out rapper


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 4, 2008)

sellin out.. hell you cant say you wouldnt sell out. Every rapper does. even the underground ones who say the wont.. they're selling out constantly, but when big money like that is involved and you have influence over people.. how could you not sell out?


----------



## mountainmist (Jun 4, 2008)

ya i guess if i had the chance to make as much money as that mother fugger i would to 

money is powerful


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 4, 2008)

even if all your fans left you cause you sold out you could just pay people to clap at your concert >_>


----------



## mountainmist (Jun 4, 2008)

haha ya hell i watch his concert if he payed me 

or gave me a sack of bud


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 4, 2008)

if soulja boy gave me money id cheer for him

but not hurricane chris. when hurricane chris comes to my down ill be there to hit him with a chair Balls Mahoney Style


----------



## mountainmist (Jun 4, 2008)

haha id throw a brick pr two or five...... he sucksss


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 4, 2008)

i know what we should do then

we should create our own rap group and call it

Chairs and Bricks


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 4, 2008)

nah.. somethin catchy.. like bricky chair that hoe!!!!!!!! cricky chair click.. hahaha now a record label is all we need!!


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 4, 2008)

Assaulting Whack Rappers INC


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 4, 2008)

I Just Signed The Dotted Line.. Our First Single... Is Turn That Bricky Chair


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 4, 2008)

oh shit i fuckin see em' everywhere
whack rappers in the house! getcha chairs!
grab yo nuts and sling your bricks in the air
tell them whack rappers they aint welcome there

HAHA


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 4, 2008)

gagagag yet another classic from crumbles and howie


----------



## mikeandnaomi (Jun 4, 2008)

Public Enemy - It takes a nation


----------



## mikeandnaomi (Jun 4, 2008)

On the point TIP all the time Fife...

Tribe called Quest....

Left my wallet in El Segundo


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2008)

sage francis


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 5, 2008)

Anything From A Tribe!!!!


----------



## whatnow (Jun 7, 2008)

most shit pre 96 tbh is good. Not sayin' there hasn't been good stuff out since then.. mf doom, madlib, talib kweli, common, lupe, sage francis... to name a few.

alot of kack goin around these days too though, lil wayne, lil weezy, souljah boy and all those others is whats wrong with rap music these days, coming up with some retarded gimic and exploiting it to the last  

Fair enough they make music they justify as being fun and admit they're not the most socially conscious records but don't go around calling yourself a rapper if you don't make rap music MOST of the time ;/


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 7, 2008)

well they dont have to be socially conscious. its music. music is about self expression and makin money lol. i think you have to be good doing it though lol.

like.. how do people like Hurricane Chris get a record deal. they should get hit in the face with bricks.

i think weve touched on that topic alread though =D


----------



## doinaight69 (Jun 7, 2008)

Young Jeezy, Styles P, Stack Bundles, Dramills, Lil Wayne,


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 7, 2008)

god i havent heard that fuckin name in forefer

Dramills lol... 

you wouldnt happen to know who powerful is do you?


----------



## doinaight69 (Jun 7, 2008)

nah never heard of em, where he frum??


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 7, 2008)

hell ny i think. its been a while but he was on a site with dramills and a few other rappers which was basically a classified ads for rappers and producers.


----------



## doinaight69 (Jun 7, 2008)

ya i luv dramills man he can spit, solja boi is jist a fuckin joke.


----------



## doinaight69 (Jun 7, 2008)

alot of good rappers ive found r on smack dvd, theres sum good shit on there


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 7, 2008)

lol oh well you cant help what the majority of people love.


----------



## doinaight69 (Jun 7, 2008)

i hear that, o well


----------



## twinturbochronic (Jun 7, 2008)

No one has said Dead Prez as a good artist, they are the shit, and send a message. As are many other indepentent artists and hiphop/rappers. Subnoize Records, now thats an indie label, and they have artists that spread the word. 
Many times I can hear better rap off the local bands on the new guerilla style HD-AM and HD FM stations where i live. 

most music that comes from a major label is assembly line music, especially modern rap and hiphop, they just add a decent voice, give them a book of lyrics written for them, then they add a very short loop of the same repeating 8 notes,( like that douchebag singing about "supersoaking whoes" whatever the hell that means.) Then they run it through a mixer, then a computer, then mix it some more to make the worst piece of shit smell like roses. To put it for an example, my friend did a whole record himself, all it took was a catalogue, a computer and a little audi software knowledge.

I went to a single rap/hiphop concert, and when the main act came on, i couldnt believe how terrible he sounded, the worst part is, watching more of that same artists concert videos on youtube yielded the same results. 

Why do you think that every year or two you'll see a new concert tour dvd from the likes of ACDC or Def Leppard, or an indie band like KMK and for the life of me, you just never see hip/hop or rapper concert tour dvds.


To do with many artist whether rock country or hiphop etc,
TO QUOTE A FAMOUS JOURNALIST, Triumph the Insult dog, "It's like my poop, hot for about 5 minutes!"


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 7, 2008)

LOL has anyone ever heard Rick ROss Live.. is it me or does he sound like he has a mouth full of marbles


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 7, 2008)

hes horrible live my friend!


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 7, 2008)

i think its that beard that muffles his voice..


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 7, 2008)

hahah the beard... could be.. or the fact hes massively obese and has a hard time catching his breath.... idk you decide!


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 7, 2008)

bah hes just got a classic case of marble mouth.. like this one kid we knew who was justly named..

Marbles.


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 7, 2008)

HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa... So How You Been Crumbz?


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 7, 2008)

man, i hate not having a job.. cause I hate not having weed let me tell ya.. i had some great stuff last night but now im sitting here suffering. The babies are asleep in the room with my ps2. There aint shit on TV aint shit on demand. I'm in the type of mood where i dont wanna move my lips -.-

lol.. i just wanna smoke and go to bed

i curse this insomnia. they should give me pot for medical reasons.


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 7, 2008)

i hear you brother!!! ive been saying that for years.. if i had some meddy pot to puff before bed, id be sleepin like a BABY!!!! hahaha but yeah man im suffering right now too.. no vicodins nothing!!! i got some uppers but that wont do shit but keep me up til 6am! got AIM?


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 7, 2008)

no, got msn?
lol


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 7, 2008)

nope.. lmao... dude im so fuckin pissed.... need drugs!! hahahahahahahah


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 7, 2008)

i think imma go iht myself with a brick until i have that funny feelin of internal bleeding..


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 7, 2008)

Hahahahahahahahahhahaa


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 7, 2008)

-.- if it was a joke


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 7, 2008)

lmao dude your too much!!! so when do you plan on starting up?


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 7, 2008)

things are hectic in the family situation we got a lot of family things to deal with. i guess you could say we're sorta clannish in the way we do things. We have to help my sister and her kids move out before I can even begin thinking about getting out of my own again.. my homie started his own set up behind his crib though. hes a real ameture and wont admit he dont know what hes doing though. lol no internet so he cant join here either. but if that shit does sprout ill sure be getting some of it for free..


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 7, 2008)

dude... sounds like you should take over and make him give you half the cut... as long as you take pics of them and stay current with the updates.. you can make them some bomb ladies!!!


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 7, 2008)

lol id rather not. him, a few of my relatives, are involved in a robbery and assault case. police have been fucking with a lot of my relatives lately and they aint gettin me damn it!


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 7, 2008)

oh then in that case.. stay 5000 feet away from that homie!!!!!


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 7, 2008)

haha. i try man


----------



## DWR (Jun 11, 2008)

rofl.....


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 11, 2008)

lmaooooooo hahaha


----------



## dankman121 (Jul 11, 2008)

1. mac muhhfuhhn dre
2. pac/biggie
3. jay z/wayne
4. hus.. had to do it
5. me just kiddin i dont know anybody else i guess i kinda got nervous and froze up


----------



## fukdapolice (Jul 11, 2008)

big pun(rip), scarface, stack bundles (rip) kool g rap, nas, max b, beanie sigel, l.o.x., joe budden, talib kweli, mos def, nore(c-n-n), cormega, ghostface. snoop, old dmx, & pac(rip)


----------



## SMOKEDATKU$H (Jul 14, 2008)

My playlist:
La the Darkman
Willie the Kid
The Game
D Block
Dilated Peoples
Immortal Technique
Shawty Lo
Big Pun
NWA
Tupac
Biggy
older weezy stuff sometimes


----------



## Artis (Jul 14, 2008)

Ill Bill
La Coka Nostra
Necro
Jedi Mind Tricks
Eyedea (& Abilities)
Classified
Sublime


Thats more or less what i listen to on a regular basis


----------



## cooker06 (Jul 14, 2008)

game Rakim pac em nas imm. tech (Cool H. (orig)) kanye But dont respect him (good original music) fuck there are still some just not many


----------



## cooker06 (Jul 14, 2008)

Personal Favorite PTB KS


----------



## MoePunn (Jul 16, 2008)

Fellas Fellas Fellas... I could not believe my eyes on some of these post... Seemed to me like only 4 guys on this whole posting understands true hip-hop because I heard some of the most BULL SHIT rappers mentioed 6 or 7 times and some of the worlds greatest lyricis mentioned as few as once... I'm gonna give y'all my list at the end but I gotta comment of a few statements and all that after I share a quick story with you: True Story So last summer I'm replinishing my cd colllection, I'm @ best buy ask a kid for Reasonable Doubt (2nd greatest whole album ever) this nigga looked at me like I was crazy... I'm like "Yo you know reasonable doubt J's 1st album" dude says Huh Jay-Z got an album before the Blue Print???? I'm like "Dude how old are you and where the hell did you grow up @?" he's 19 and he's from A small hick town in PA only moved to Balto for college. Sad Sad Sad So I tellls him I'm going to buy him a copy along with my purchase and I also advised him on checking out some of the same titles I'm goign to name in a sec...








GanjaGrowUK said:


> ReDmAn !!


Nice pull Ganja




Crumbles said:


> weezy is so fuckin overrated -.-. i admit. hes had a few hits that are above average but every artist has a few good songs. Ive had enough wigger friends to know every Weezy mixtape and album from front to back and i aint impressed with his repetitive lyrics and when he came around here and performed live he rapped lollipop and the only thing you heard through all the mumbling and static of his shitty set up was "she wanna lick"
> 
> but thats just how i feel..
> 
> im such a minority on that one


You are not alone cuz you are not alone... Thats muthafucka is shit in my opinion... 




mikeandnaomi said:


> On the point TIP all the time Fife...
> 
> Tribe called Quest....
> 
> Left my wallet in El Segundo


 
Great call and this is 1 of the 4 people I was talking about...




dankman121 said:


> 1. mac muhhfuhhn dre
> 2. pac/biggie
> 3. jay z/wayne
> 4. hus.. had to do it
> 5. me just kiddin i dont know anybody else i guess i kinda got nervous and froze up


2 of 4 (except for the wayne comment) lol we all got our 1's



fukdapolice said:


> big pun(rip), scarface, stack bundles (rip) kool g rap, nas, max b, beanie sigel, l.o.x., joe budden, talib kweli, mos def, nore(c-n-n), cormega, ghostface. snoop, old dmx, & pac(rip)


 
3 of 4




SMOKEDATKU$H said:


> My playlist:
> La the Darkman
> Willie the Kid
> The Game
> ...


4 of 4 there's that wayne comment again lol I can't shake this lil muthafucka


Rakim, Redman, Keith Murray, Bone Thugs, AZ, GhostFace, Rakwon, RZA, Meth, The Lox, DMX, Slick Rick, Snoop, Big Pun, T.I., The Game, Joe Buddon, Face, Common, Mos, Tribe Called Quest, Eminim, Beanie, 50 cent & my top 5 in order: 

*5) Nas*
*4) Dre*
*3) Pac*
*2) Jay-Z *
*1) Biggie*


----------



## cooker06 (Jul 17, 2008)

Shawty LO!??? HAHAHAHA this list could do without him i would have too bet.... 
Fuckin copycat everything t.i.p. ever did man.... no respect, 
Dont take that wrong either
everyone likes different shit 

big ups 2 the top dawgs a the real game


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 17, 2008)

finally where has this thread been, im finally home, WEST COAST RAP!!!


----------



## cooker06 (Jul 17, 2008)

almost forget kmk-ks Richter Tears it up.... dont be fooled rich/loc both can spit


----------



## cooker06 (Jul 17, 2008)

and last but not least my personal favorite 2 car ride 2 LUPE FIASCO
if you dont like it you just cant listen lyrics w/ a beat!!!!! its a mirricle......


----------



## berbonber (Jul 17, 2008)

Im into UK hip hop myself, any fans of hip hop should definatly check out Kyza, Terra Firma and Sway Dasafo. Don't be put off by the fact that theyre English they have amazing lyrics and flow.
Check these videos on youtube you won't be dissapointed /Terra Firma-War/ /Kyza-DOA/ /Sway-Hype boys/


----------



## mikers1234567 (Jul 17, 2008)

Depends what mood im in...

Lil' Wayne Mostly his mixtape stuff but most of his cd's are raw


----------



## tripwire (Jul 18, 2008)

Last emperor
immortal Technique
kanye!!
biggie and 2pac
lupe fiasco
dead prez


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 22, 2008)

beastie boys


----------



## mahlye (Jul 22, 2008)

Big L, ill bill, jedi mind tricks, lupe fiasco (cool beats), well, most of the guy's that were named on the first page.

lil wayne sucks, just throwing that out there. his song's are about the same thing's and he is not even that clever. the drought 3 was okay, the carter 3 was so dissapointing.


----------



## mjetta (Jul 22, 2008)

YouTube - Project Pat ft Krazie - Up There

probably one of my favorites

make sure your high


----------



## VansStoner1748 (Jul 22, 2008)

Um iam not a huge fan of rap but some is ok....

1-Andre Nickatina(By far the best rapper ive heard)

2-smoov-e

3-Snoop dogg

4-Emenem

5-Hanna Montanna


----------



## mjetta (Jul 22, 2008)

Hilarious Linkin Park Parody Video


----------



## LiL VT369 (Jul 24, 2008)

wu tang clan, sticky fingaz, redman, nas, DMX, cypress hill, 50 cent and G-unit, ill bill, necro, lil wayne, Mobb Deep, Jay-z, Big Pun, Gangstarr, Eminem, Easy E, Biggie Smallz, Tupac, Big L


----------



## mahlye (Jul 24, 2008)

50 cent and lil wayne suck. 50 is a straight up lying bitch and lil wayne is the most generic rapper out there. the game tore up g-unit. necro is alright, mobb deep is good, I'm so happy that people in here like Big L, hardly any of my friends have heard of him. he's tight


----------



## Smoketolivelife (Jul 24, 2008)

All the real rappers are either dying or retiring, pretty soon they'll be none left These are the only mainstream MCs I'll listen too.
Best MCs to listen to while your high
Tupac
Bone Thugs
Eminem
Snoop Dogg
Eazy E
The LOX
Jeezy
Pimp C
Biggie
Outcast
Chamillionaire


----------



## mahlye (Jul 24, 2008)

what about cassidy?


----------



## gettenblown (Jul 26, 2008)

YouTube - Yung Ralph - Look Like Money


----------



## smithy (Jul 27, 2008)

grave diggers, scribe, savage, hill top hoods, kurupt, cyprus hill, nwa.


----------



## mk3jetta (Jul 27, 2008)

lil wayne
jay-z 
cam'ron


----------



## SoSoStoned (Jul 27, 2008)

(1.Tupac)
2. DJ Screw
3.South park Mexican (free spm... YouTube - S.P.M. SPM Vs. Los)
4.Z-ro
5.Street Miliatary
6.Swisha House

Houstone Rap..The real shit.


----------



## Lilmaccloco (Jul 29, 2008)

LIL MACC LOCO 
The Walking Dead Man Album on
iTunes Rhapsody e-music and Napster

1.The Walking Dead Man
2.I'm A ?
3.Venomus
4.Don't make me bust
5.The Widow Maker
6.Can-U-Cee
7.When your Homeboy's Gone
8.Playing Me 2 Close
9.Venomus (Remixed)


----------



## Smoketolivelife (Jul 31, 2008)

Anything produced by DJ premier


----------



## BubbaSlick (Jul 31, 2008)

I didn't read any of the thread, but Eric B and Rakim - Paid In Full is one of the greatest albums in the history of music.


----------



## cooker06 (Aug 1, 2008)

big fan of flow forever...... love Rakim... 18th letter and the master... love both


----------



## MoePunn (Aug 2, 2008)

BubbaSlick said:


> I didn't read any of the thread, but Eric B and Rakim - Paid In Full is one of the greatest albums in the history of music.




Kudos Bubba  for the *Eric Barrier* reference cause every hip hop nigga & their mother name drops Rakim all the time but tends to forget about my man Eric B... (Imma rep U in a sec)


And while on the topic of forgetting someone I too am guilty of forgetting Nice'N'Smooth


----------



## Lilmaccloco (Oct 2, 2009)

You guys that dislike rap give me a chance to change your mind!


----------



## AllAboutIt (Oct 2, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sekvzOLYnD4


----------



## Fditty00 (Oct 6, 2009)

Cypress hill, Big Pun


----------



## Fditty00 (Oct 6, 2009)

Latins goin platnium was destined to come!


----------



## Fditty00 (Oct 6, 2009)

Cops comin try to snatch my crops..


----------



## cooker06 (Oct 7, 2009)

hahahaha ya'll follow the leader, rakim, krs, lupe, eminem. jay although i'm not a fan. dead prez, black ice, nas, talib, smiff n wessun, GMF FOR THE CROSSFADER AND DISSEMINATION buckshot, COMMON, gift of gab, lifesava'z chammillionaire, mos def n imm tech. their are more but not that i feel like writing most those otha nigga's copy kiss-ass

a few a the ill'st no doubt


----------



## cooker06 (Oct 7, 2009)

some could argue pun and l but i dont believe this quality, damn good mc'z though


----------



## swazifarmer (Oct 7, 2009)

Immortal technique 
Big Pun 
Klashnekoff (from the UK)
J Dilla 
D-Block
CNN just Nore but old Nore


----------



## nuera59 (Oct 7, 2009)

Lloyd banks
Mobb deep
Shyne
KLASHNEKOFF (check this dude out)
Tupac
Ali vegas


----------



## swazifarmer (Oct 7, 2009)

nuera59 said:


> Lloyd banks
> Mobb deep
> Shyne
> KLASHNEKOFF (check this dude out)
> ...


How could i forget MOBB DEEP


----------



## swazifarmer (Oct 7, 2009)

nuera59 said:


> Lloyd banks
> Mobb deep
> Shyne
> KLASHNEKOFF (check this dude out)
> ...


nice to hear someone else has heard of klash ur bloodclat nek off 
you must be from the england?


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 7, 2009)

Biggie 
Pac
213
Jay-Z
Nas
Ice Cube
DJ threat
Easy-E
Dre.
E40
DJ Premier
Big Pun
Skinnyman
THe D.O.C.
Gangsta Grill
DJ Drama
OC
Public Enemy
Hot Dollar
RUNDMC
Pharoahe Monch
The Game
KRS-ONE
Big Daddy Kane
Gucci Mane
Mobb Deep
Doug E Fresh
Slick Rick

and any I forgot..


----------



## IRONMAN420 (Oct 7, 2009)

Top 5 Dead or Alive

1. Eminem
2. Jadakiss
3. Styles P
4. Killa Cam
5. Mobb Deep (Back in the day)

....my opinion


----------



## nuera59 (Oct 8, 2009)

swazifarmer said:


> nice to hear someone else has heard of klash ur bloodclat nek off
> you must be from the england?


Yer im from the sunny uk! lol
Klash is pukka, 
''BUT YOUR STAMINA IS NOT UP TO PART, YOU GET RIPPED APART LIKE RED RIZLA TA RAS RASCLART''
Good luck Swazi 
ERA


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Oct 8, 2009)

IMMORTAL TECHNIQUE. Im suprised I only saw Tech. twice... but on second thought not really.

You got to know your history to listen to Immortal. Its not just about useless material possesions and retarded propagating BS. And if you dont know your shit then it forces you to "open your eye's" & LEARN. Philosophical teachings thrown to a beat.


with THAT said .. my second fav. is BiggieSmalls and then 7L & Esoteric. Maybe some old eminem...


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 8, 2009)

Leave the EMINEM on the shelf, replace it with more Biggie..

[youtube]-mBilft7RiE[/youtube]


----------



## stupid (Oct 8, 2009)

Rap sucks...........................all of it


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 8, 2009)

I've always loved this-

[youtube]wk4ftn4PArg[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 8, 2009)

[youtube]5Xs1JxTU0u4[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 8, 2009)

stupid said:


> Rap sucks...........................all of it


What the fuck are you doing in here retard.


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 8, 2009)

[youtube]pm7dZe0b8Rk[/youtube]


----------



## stupid (Oct 8, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> What the fuck are you doing in here retard.


 Cause I grow weed. What are you doing here?


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 8, 2009)

[youtube]PfjF4yr8GVA[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 8, 2009)

[youtube]o1deWMfRy7U[/youtube]


----------



## stupid (Oct 8, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6M_plL62iM&feature=related

put this in your pipe and smoke it


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 8, 2009)

[youtube]TVducOr5-ww[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 8, 2009)

[youtube]T0M9Hn1Pnlk[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 8, 2009)

stupid said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6M_plL62iM&feature=related
> 
> put this in your pipe and smoke it


I'm not even gonna click that shit- may this be the last time we speak.


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 8, 2009)

[youtube]JS02EEI5P9k[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 8, 2009)

Real hip-hop.

[youtube]2-1xd4-cbPM[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 8, 2009)

[youtube]IBLrQMHgUA4[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 8, 2009)

[youtube]WZMF0PhFUlA[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 8, 2009)

[youtube]N1fU5BlA2xs[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 8, 2009)

[youtube]1cYQV62WhkM[/youtube]


----------



## Lilmaccloco (Mar 26, 2010)

I have a new album 4 you to check out "Make way 4 the dead Man http://www.rhapsody.com/lilmaccloco/makeway4thedeadman


----------



## Mblasted247 (Mar 26, 2010)

MF DOOM, Shia and yeshua, Quasimoto, the boogie monsters, poor rightous teachers, KRS- bdp, the juggaknots, Eric b and Rakim, kool g rap and dj polo, a tribe called quest, the pharcyde, pha lyfe cipher, skinnyman, tragedy khadafi, Jedi mind tricks(old shit), Jeru tha Damaja, Afu ra, Organized confusion, Wu tang, boot camp clik, black moon, smif and wessun, helta skelta, necro(old shit), non phixion, atmosphere, the dynospectrum, eyedea and abilities, sage Francis, Ultramagnrtic Mc's, 7L and esoteric!, big daddy Kane, grand daddy I U. Del the funky homosapien, shyheim the rugged child, suns of man, killa army, jus Allah, the arsonists, binary star, styles of beyond, benefit, dress Scott, Freddy fox, la the darkman, digable planets, Urban Thermo Dynamics. Main source. Funky D L. Maestro fresh Wes. Kurious. KMD, Noah23, Lords of the underground and Aesop rock.

I can go on all day. I live and breath real hip hop. Oh and I forgot the roots, AZ, and Gangstarr.


----------



## mookie brown (Mar 26, 2010)

If i'm listen to rap, I'm listening to south east style. I love chicks that jiggle it, wiggle it & make it clap. 



[YOUTUBE]
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6mg0kQZhpuU&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6mg0kQZhpuU&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## neosapien (Mar 26, 2010)

[youtube]llR4JBw29Lc[/youtube]


----------



## Lilmaccloco (Apr 16, 2010)

LIL MACC LOCO
Make way 4 the Dead Man

http://www.rapsody.com/lilmaccloco/makeway4thedeadman


----------



## cooker06 (Apr 16, 2010)

straight up g said:


> [youtube]n1fu5bla2xs[/youtube]


krs talib rakim lupe mos def black thought flobots dub fx


----------



## qwerty0260 (Apr 29, 2010)

howie1221 said:


> is anyone a fan of rap??? if so let me know whom you like the most/woorst. and i swear to god.. if the name soljah boy comes up.. i will bug out!! hahahaha lets make some Top 5 Lists...
> 
> 
> DEAD OR ALIVE
> ...


I agree with everyone on your list other than Kanye. He is a mainstream sellout like lil wayne. I must say that his first album, I think, college dropout was the shit. Now he is doing that stupid synthetic voice shit like T-pain. If he would of kept doin the original shit, I would definately rank him top 10 at least. What about Biggie smalls or snoop dogg. 
Oh yeah and soljah boy....... hahahahaha just fuckin with ya.
I forgot Tech N9ne. He is a underground legend in my opinion.


----------



## Northpinellasdan (May 1, 2010)

haha mookie brown.. that guy drumming in that video at the beginning cracked me up.
But yo niqqa I live in a hammock between two palms too, hell yeah I love that florida shit...

But on the real ill list some of the best rappers and lyricists, then ill list some cool shit to bump to thats popular but honestly isn't good rap.

Tupac and Biggie of course has they're insane songs... Gangsta Party with snoop n pac kill it hardcore. Biggie got some fyre dank also.

Some awesome lyricists and rappers I'd say are Eminem <3 I love this cracka.. and dead prez the revolutionary rap duo.. These guys spit some real shit, Eminem talks about his drug addiction and how it made him make better rap music or whatever.. But I love eminem because I struggle through the same shit.. I was addicted to oxy's and still kinda am, but not a jugg no more..

But Eminem has to struggle with drug addiction soo hard.. He has unlimited money so nothing is stopping him besides his own self. Thats hard to live...

Some new music that I like alot especially when Im baked.. is that annoying trap muzik that you guys probably all hate hahaha.
Gucci mane, his underground shit kills.. you have no idea.. Oj da juiceman is pretty lame but I like his fruity flow, shit bumps in the car, waka flocka and Frenchie actually got some good shit... but honestly its shitty rap music.. I'd say gucci mane owns these little fucks..

lil boosie and Webbie got some good ass music if you look for it.. I kinda like webbie alot.
Westcoast shit is also good... Snoop dawggg and celly cel are my favorite from the west.
guys.. look up celly cel, he's got some real shit.

And Yo gotti is actually decent.. I used to like him alot... y'all gotta remember though im 17 yrs old.. im young so this new shit y'all might hate.

But yo this mainstream rap music like lil weezy and drake and umm plies n shit.. its scraight garbage.


----------



## mastakoosh (May 3, 2010)

respect to those that said freddy fox aka bumpy knuckles.


----------

